# Got a annular solor eclipse this Sunday.



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

For those of us in the path of this late afternoon to sunset event, get some good pictures. I've got my $2 solar viewing glasses. I'll try and get some interesting shots of the dappled sunlight as it will look like lots of rings instead of the usual light dots. Even those outside of the annular path, the dappled sunlight will look like crescents.

Interactive UT Google map.

http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEmono/ASE2012/ASE2012.html

http://www.eclipseshades.com/safety.html#anchor117451

http://www.perkins-observatory.org/eclipsesafety.html#bad

http://www.phillips-safety.com/store/index.php?cPath=41_66


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Do you know what time (PST DST whatnot) this will occur?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

And for those of us on the Right Coast we will get to see.....Absolutely NOTHING. No part of it at all since the moon will have set already. This rots.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> Do you know what time (PST DST whatnot) this will occur?


I think the NASA link will give you the data for your area. I would guess somewhere around 4PM and ending around 6PM to 6:15PM for you.

I may try to get a shot if I can get hold of a solar filter.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know the exact times for central California, but it's going to be between 1815 to 1845 in Medford, OR. It should last about 4-5 minutes and be at maximum around 6:30 PM at your location, but you won't see the annular portion at Monterey, CA unless you travel North.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I live right on the central line outside of Redding! I didn't even know about this, sweet.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's the google interactive map. PDT is -7 hrs UT

http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEgoogle/SEgoogle2001/SE2012May20Agoogle.html

I'm only getting 3 minutes of duration. I don't think it's worth a 100 mile drive to bump that up to the full 5 minutes in the center line.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

This is cool. I just found out. I happen to live right on the center line. How the heck do I take a photo of this?


Lat.: 40.5138° N
Long.: 122.2559° W	Annular Solar Eclipse
Duration of Annularity: 4m34.0s
Magnitude: 0.96
Event	Date	Time (UT)	Alt	Azi
Start of partial eclipse (C1) : 2012/05/21	00:11:44.4	034.4°	268.1°
Start of annular eclipse (C2) : 2012/05/21	01:26:28.9	020.2°	279.8°
Maximum eclipse : 2012/05/21	01:28:46.0	019.8°	280.1°
End of annular eclipse (C3) : 2012/05/21	01:31:03.0	019.4°	280.5°
End of partial eclipse (C4) : 2012/05/21	02:36:32.6	007.4°	290.4°


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> This is cool. I just found out. I happen to live right on the center line. How the heck do I take a photo of this?


http://thousandoaksoptical.com/solar.html

BLACK POLYMER:

Redding is large enough that they should have some places that sell Mylar solar viewing film filters or a welding supplier that sells #14 arc welding glass.

I'm just shooting pics of the dappled sunlight under trees. I figure a thousand other folks have better cameras pointing at the sun and I'll just snag some of those off the internet LOL.

For the Venus transit June 5th, I'm getting a square foot of that black polymer and try that out for my binoculars.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

So which brightness adjustment looks best.
None








.5








1.0








1.5








2.0









Thanks for your replies. Taken at 250mm focal length, 1/1600 shutter, f/11, ISO 100.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> And for those of us on the Right Coast we will get to see.....Absolutely NOTHING. No part of it at all since the moon will have set already. This rots.


Thats cuz your one the wrong coast.  You should try coming to the totally epic coast on this side of the country for a lot of cool stuff LOL Also I can go up to the goldendale observitory to watch the eclipse, might be cool actually


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

kribkeeper888 said:


> Thats cuz your one the wrong coast.  You should try coming to the totally epic coast on this side of the country for a lot of cool stuff LOL Also I can go up to the goldendale observitory to watch the eclipse, might be cool actually


LOL :hihi:


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh and love the pics 2in10


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

kribkeeper888 said:


> Oh and love the pics 2in10


Thank you


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

2in10, what solar filter did you use?

Here's some real nice optic solar filters I found online.
http://thousandoaksoptical.com/photo.html


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> 2in10, what solar filter did you use?
> 
> Here's some real nice optic solar filters I found online.
> http://thousandoaksoptical.com/photo.html


I got started looking too late and am using 2 pieces of mylar from the camping emergency blanket for a whopping $3. I cut the 2 pieces in a 5" x 5" square and used a rubberband to attach them to the lens hood. I then used the PP program to adjust the color and brightness.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice, but I think it's a toss up without the detail from the surface.

I'd pick 2 or 3, just because the edge in 4 and 5 look a bit fuzzy.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> Nice, but I think it's a toss up without the detail from the surface.
> 
> I'd pick 2 or 3, just because the edge in 4 and 5 look a bit fuzzy.


Thanks, they definitely get a lot of artifacts from the enhancement. I may slow the shutter speed a little too for a little more light.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

There is 2 more stops in between each picture shown so I have a decent range to work with.


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

I live in Eureka. I get off work at 6, then it's dart right to my house and get out my Nikon D90 for some pictures. Now, if only the clouds would leave.....but then again in Eureka, they never leave


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Well....any good shots?


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Well....any good shots?


I was about to ask the same dang thing lol It just finished here in washington. but the bloody clouds made it almost impossible to get a shot


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, no joke. It was sunny all this week....except today, there was ONE GIANT CLOUD. Like seriously, lame. This is eastern Washington! It shouldn't be cloudy here!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I gots nasty storms here


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Yeah, no joke. It was sunny all this week....except today, there was ONE GIANT CLOUD. Like seriously, lame. This is eastern Washington! It shouldn't be cloudy here!


I know right. Frustrating. Where on the east side do you live? 

Heres a photo i got with an extremly crappy lumix P&S at full zoom and 20 layers of cloud (my way of an excuse for the extremly bad pic) and also photobucket chopped the quality so it now looks terrible


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I live near Chelan, WA. 

Thats not too bad of a pic!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

#@$%^(+) & !!!

One small fist sized cloud covered it up just during the annular phase :angryfire


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> #@$%^(+) & !!!
> 
> One small fist sized cloud covered it up just during the annular phase :angryfire


haha I ended up with more then a cloud. Actually the high clouds went bad as you could look at it easier but the lower storm clouds were a real !#$%*



Da Plant Man said:


> I live near Chelan, WA.
> 
> Thats not too bad of a pic!


Oh nice area. And thanks lol


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Guess I should post them here too. 



803 planets by limeslide2, on Flickr


809 by limeslide2, on Flickr


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

In Vancouver WA, here - the clouds were just thin enough right at the peak to see it with sunglasses. I tried to get a pic myself, but it was still too bright. Right after the peak, the clouds buried it.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah We had a nice veiw of it here if it wasnt for the dang weather


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

We got clouds with the sun peaking in and out. I bumped the camera out of focus so I am not going to crop down to far but will post some.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Here in sunny CA (SF Bay Area) I saw it, but not the fully annular effect. 
I watched it by watching the light and shadows of the trees. Really interesting! 
Sky is clear, no clouds.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Here are some pics, through some clouds and a little out of focus.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ohh nice, lot better then mine! And Diana- just rub it in lol!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

kribkeeper888 said:


> Ohh nice, lot better then mine! And Diana- just rub it in lol!


Thanks, LOL I agree don't rub it in Diana.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got some. I have to wait till I get home to upload them. It was weird how dim it got outside.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

This is all I managed to get just before the hazy clouds fuzzed the shadows up too much.

At least I'm only out 4 bux on the solar glasses :icon_neut

If I'd driven a hundred miles and then gotten skunked...


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Uhhh.... what am i supposed to be looking at?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

What does dappled sunlight normally look like?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I saw it about like Steve's pictures, except I was looking at it in a parking lot. Every tree shadow I passed I could tell was non-round dappling. That is an interesting effect, against the white house. 

Yes, the light did look sort of 'weird' here. Not really dark, just 'something odd'. 

2in10, those are some nice pics!


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

audio, those shots are awesome!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cool shots Steve.

I think I tried to focus the camera over the top of my sunglasses or with the sunglasses which are for distance only. Either way a fail. Live and learn and hopefully remember.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Diana said:


> I saw it about like Steve's pictures, except I was looking at it in a parking lot. Every tree shadow I passed I could tell was non-round dappling. That is an interesting effect, against the white house.
> 
> Yes, the light did look sort of 'weird' here. Not really dark, just 'something odd'.
> 
> 2in10, those are some nice pics!


Thanks at least they look OK at a distance.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Excellent center line shots roud:

What did you use for the shots?

Optics, filters, etc.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks. I really need to invest in a tripod. I was just holding the camera with a piece of film negative(don't know if I worded that right...) in front of the lens and trying to focus as best as I could manually. 

...got a couple glimpses I didn't want.

Just my d3100 with a 55-200 lens with a sheet of the stuff they use for film negatives. Nothing cool.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great shots, congrats on the mostly clear skies.


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

Just clouds here in Eureka......Don't know why I bother. By 7 it was misting......all foggy. Gotta love Humboldt County right? Great shots in Redding BTW thanks for sharing, really jealous


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

WOW. nice shots. And Audio- sorry didnt quite get what i was looking at til u explained. Looked like water reflection lol


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

*August 21, 2017 US total eclipse*

Interactive Google map to plan for your future vacations.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

oldpunk78 said:


>


Whoa, you got a picture of The One Ring?! Sweet.

All kidding aside, great set of pictures showing the event.


----------

